# Using WorldMark Points for Last Minute Stays



## NateB (Oct 3, 2022)

Does WorldMark have a standard points calendar where you know exactly how many points is needed to stay in a particular resort for the size accommodation you want? Are those points values the same if you book 12 months in advance vs. 1 month in advance? I understand they offer Bonus Time for reservations made less than 14 days in advance. If you can provide info on the cost of the Bonus Time, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

You can look at charts on the website.  Go to a resort, choose the resort, that brings up the resort's information, including point charts.  The points are the same.  No discounts, unless you have some expensive developer points, then you may have something different from resale buyers, and I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes, WM has a credit chart that includes unit size, season and credits needed to reserve these units. Older resorts have lower credit cost per unit than the newer resorts. This type of reservation requires a housekeeping token. Most owners make this type of reservation 13 months out.

Bonus time rates are generated by the amount of credits needed to reserve a unit and no house keeping token is required. This is what we use for last minute stays. Sometimes you hit and sometimes you don't. 

Bill


----------



## lotus5 (Nov 28, 2022)

Can you book via Bonus time/Fax time and use a "Guest certificate" to book for family/friends?


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 29, 2022)

lotus5 said:


> Can you book via Bonus time/Fax time and use a "Guest certificate" to book for family/friends?



Yes


----------



## Plachaby (Nov 30, 2022)

lotus5 said:


> Can you book via Bonus time/Fax time and use a "Guest certificate" to book for family/friends?


Fax time, yes. Bonus time used to only allowed usage for guests within four days of check-in, vs fourteen for owners. That may have changed with the addition of guest certificates, but I don't think so.


----------



## markb53 (Dec 1, 2022)

Plachaby said:


> Fax time, yes. Bonus time used to only allowed usage for guests within four days of check-in, vs fourteen for owners. That may have changed with the addition of guest certificates, but I don't think so.


You can book Bonus Time reservations for guests within 5 days of checkin.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 1, 2022)

Plachaby said:


> Fax time, yes. Bonus time used to only allowed usage for guests within four days of check-in, vs fourteen for owners. That may have changed with the addition of guest certificates, but I don't think so.





markb53 said:


> You can book Bonus Time reservations for guests within 5 days of checkin.


As an add-on:

Bonus Time rate is available for guests within 14 days of check-in, if the dates overlap the owner's reservation and the owner reservation is not a Bonus Time reservation.  Partial overlaps within the dates of the owner reservation count, too.  This requires a call to Reservations, of course, to book.


----------

